# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 10/09/2008

## Maroulis Nikos

Στις 10/09/2008 σας περιμένουμε σε μία ακόμη συνάντηση μας, που θα γίνει στην Ραφήνα το μαγαζί θα σας το ανακοινώσουμε τις επόμενες μέρες περιμένουμε τις συμμετοχές σας.

----------


## Leo

Γράψε με.... (στην λίστα εννοώ) :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Γράψε με.... (στην λίστα εννοώ)


οκ Leonadre  :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

Εγω αυτη τη φορα δεν θα παρευρισκομαι....Θα ειμαι αρκετα μακρυα! Ευχομαι να περασετε τελεια αν και θα ηθελα Ραφηνα να ερθω και εγω....

 :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

θα με γράψετε και εμένα?

----------


## .voyager

Για ποιά ώρα μιλάτε?

----------


## Leo

Συνήθως γύρω στις 8 απόγευμα (20.00) υπολόγισε.

----------


## vinman

...Για σημειώστε και μένα....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ώρα συνάντησης  20:00 στο Πανόραμα που έχει θέα το Λιμάνι.

----------


## manolis m.

kai egw mesa

----------


## navigation

10 Σεπτέμβρη ε? Θα το προσπαθήσω γιατι τοχω τάξει σε μια ψύχη :Very Happy: ....μέσα και εγώ (αλλά με μία μικρή επιφύλαξη γιατί μπορεί να είμαι εκτος λόγω δουλειάς)

----------


## sunflower

Σημειώστε με και εμενα! Θα προσπαθήσω να ε'ιμαι εκεί!!!! Thanks! :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

υποσχομαι να προσπαθησω να ειμαι εκει!  :Very Happy:

----------


## emerald

Καλησπέρα!Θα χαρώ να έρθω σε αυτή τη συνάντηση για να σας γνωρίσω και από κοντά!Ελπίζω 10 του μήνα να τα καταφέρω να είμαι εκεί. :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

Θα ηθελα να επαναλαβω οτι αφου θα παμε με αυτοκινητα μπορουμε καποιοι να μαζεψουμε κοσμο ειτε απο σταθμους ειτε στη διαδρομη. Τις επομενες ημερες καλο θα ηταν να αναφερουμε το δρομολογιο που θα ακολουθησει καθενας. Εγω μπορω να καλυψω καποιους απο σταθμο ΗΣΑΠ Ν. Ιωνιας - Καποδιστριου- Παπανικολη (Χαλανδρι )- Χαλανδριου-Αγ. Παρασκευης και περα.. Τις τελευταιες 2-3 μερες να κλεισουμε τις θεσεις.
Θα περασουμε καλα και οσοι δεν το εχουν ηδη κανει θα γνωρισουν τους εκπληκτικους Ραφηνιωτες φιλους μας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας περιμένουμε να σας υποδεχτούμε στην Ραφήνα.
Με το καλό!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

σημειώνω την μεχρι τώρα λίστα και υπόλοιποι συμπληρώνετε.

Nikos
Leo
Mastrovasilis
Vinman
Roi Baudoin
manolis. m
sunflower
sonia 24
emerald
rocinante
navigation
Polykas

----------


## polykas

*ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ..............*

----------


## Rocinante

Υπαρχουν και πολλοι αλλοι που εχουν εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον για την συναντηση (πχ Sylver23 ) θα τους περιμενουμε να επιστρεψουν και πιστευω οτι η λιστα θα μεγαλωσει πολυ.

----------


## caterina75

Να πω το παράπονό μου? Γιατί δεν κανονίζετε τις συναντήσεις (έστω μία) κανένα Σάββατο? Εμείς της επαρχίας που δουλεύουμε ως αργά καθυμερινές, είναι αδύνατο να έρθουμε.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει πιο πίσω που θα μαζευτούμε όλοι, σε ευχαριστούμε για την επισήμανση σου.

----------


## zamas

*Αν ολα πάνε καλά μέχρι τότες και είμαι Αθήνα, θα έρθω* κ' εγω στην συνάντηση

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλος για την συνάντηση μας  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> άλλος για την συνάντηση μας


Μακάρι να μπορούσα Νίκο, αλλά που τέτοια τύχη να είμαι εκεί... Δυστηχώς εμείς οι νησιώτες είμαστε αρκετά μακριά... Πίστεύω πως το κλίμα που δημιουργείτε όλοι μαζί οι καραβολάτρες είναι πολύ ζεστό και θα ήθελα πολύ να παρεβρίσκομαι εκεί μαζί σας, αλλά δυστιχώς είμαι και 12,5 ώρες μακριά σας... Σας εύχομαι ολόψυχα να περάσετε τέλεια και πιείτε και ένα ποτηράκι και για μένα!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μακάρι να μπορούσα Νίκο, αλλά που τέτοια τύχη να είμαι εκεί... Δυστηχώς εμείς οι νησιώτες είμαστε αρκετά μακριά... Πίστεύω πως το κλίμα που δημιουργείτε όλοι μαζί οι καραβολάτρες είναι πολύ ζεστό και θα ήθελα πολύ να παρεβρίσκομαι εκεί μαζί σας, αλλά δυστιχώς είμαι και 12,5 ώρες μακριά σας... Σας εύχομαι ολόψυχα να περάσετε τέλεια και πιείτε και ένα ποτηράκι και για μένα!!!


Που ξέρεις φίλε μου ίσως κανονίσουμε κανένα ταξιδάκι για Ρόδο. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

για σημειωσε 2 ατομα στο τεφτερι σου.Moutsokwstas+scoufgian

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής 

1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13. Zamas
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas

----------


## caterina75

> Που ξέρεις φίλε μου ίσως κανονίσουμε κανένα ταξιδάκι για Ρόδο.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Μακάρι!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Εκτος απροοπτου (δηλαδη δουλεια) μεσα κι εγω!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής 

1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13. Zamas
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. dimitris

__________________

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλος άλλη για την συνάντηση μας ....

----------


## mastropanagos

Μεσα και εγω,για γραψε με στο τεφτερι. :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εγω ενα εχω να πω: Ειμαι τοσο γκαντεμης, που στις αλλες συναντησεις δουλευα! Τωρα θα ειμαι διακοπες!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής 

1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13. Zamas
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ

----------


## dimitris

Πατριδα στη μια λιστα μ'εχεις στην αλλη οχι... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

σωστά μπερδεύτηκα ...

1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13. Zamas
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris

----------


## Asterias

Γεια και χαρα σε όλους. Θα είμαι και εγώ.. με μπόλικο ναυτιλιακό υλικό από το καλοκαίρι...

----------


## sylver23

λοιπον .επεστρεψα κ εγω.για ραφηνα εννοειτε πως ειμαι μεσα (φυσικα εκτος απροοπτου).απο ιωνια ,ηρακλειο,φιλαδελφεια,μεταμορφωση μπορω να παρω κ  εγω ατομα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

¶λλος για το καράβι μας .....
1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13. Zamas
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris
18. Sylver23
19. Asterias

----------


## iletal1

Λεβέντες θα έρθω κι εγώ. (Θα μου πείτε αλλες λεπτομέρειες , φαντάζομαι , γιατί θα είναι η πρώτη φορά?)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Λεβέντες θα έρθω κι εγώ. (Θα μου πείτε αλλες λεπτομέρειες , φαντάζομαι , γιατί θα είναι η πρώτη φορά?)


με χαρά να σε δεχτούμε στην παρέα μας  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*¶λλος για το καράβι μας .....*
1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13. Zamas
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris
18. Sylver23
19. Asterias
20. iletal1
__________________

----------


## cmitsos

αν δεν δίνω κάποιο μάθημα βάλτε με και μένα μέσα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*¶λλος για το καράβι μας .....*
1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13. Zamas
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris
18. Sylver23
19. Asterias
20. iletal1
21 Cmitsos
__________________

----------


## Azzos

Paidia....

ego den 8a mporeso na er8o 8a eimai apo tis 8/09-13/09 sthn souidia sto ergostasio ths KAMEWA gia ekpedefsi.

Kala na perasete oooooooloi....

----------


## ndimitr93

θα το χασω. εγω θα ανέβω στις 13 με το ΈΛΥΡΟΣ από Χανια...


ΚΡΙΜΑ............. :Sad:

----------


## evridiki

Βλεπω μαζευτηκατε πολλοι!!! Τελεια θα ειναι....εγω εννοειται οτι θα ημουν....αλλα θα λειπω εξωτερικο.

Καλα να περασετε και περιμενω την επομενη συναντηση...Παρακαλω στειλτε και καμια φωτο να δω εκει που θα ειμαι στα ξενα....Ιντερνετ θα εχω κατα διαστηματα...Οι φωτογραφοι να πραξουν αναλογα!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ok .να περιμενεις φωτο.καλα να περασεις

----------


## cmitsos

δε το κάνετε 11???????  :Confused:  :Sad:  θα δίνω μάθημα στη χίο στις 10 οπότε άκυρο για μένα...κρίμα! γαμώτο!

----------


## Νaval22

θα έρθω και εγώ

----------


## zamas

*Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω* να είμαι στην συνάντηση.  :Sad: 
  *Θα βρίσκομε στην Κομοτηνή* εκείνη την μέρα  :Smile: 
*Την επόμενη φορά.*

1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
*13. Zamas* :cry::cry:
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris
18. Sylver23
19. Asterias
20. iletal1

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*¶λλος για την συνάντηση μας.....*


1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13*.*  Stefanos_p
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris
18. Sylver23
19. Asterias
20. iletal1

----------


## manolis m.

wraia tha perasoume...

----------


## mastropanagos

Οι μερες πλησιαζουν αντε να βλεπουμε και αλλες συμμετοχες....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Γραψτε με και μένα στη λίστα, κι αν αλλάξει κάτι θα ενημερώσω.... :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13*.* Stefanos_p
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris
18. Sylver23
19. Asterias
20. iletal1
21.Giorgos D

----------


## kalypso

μακάρι να μπορουσα να έρθω κι εγώ αλλά μάλλον δεν θα έχω παραλάβει το αυτοκίνητο ακόμα..

----------


## scoufgian

> μακάρι να μπορουσα να έρθω κι εγώ αλλά μάλλον δεν θα έχω παραλάβει το αυτοκίνητο ακόμα..


kalypso αμα διαβασεις προηγουμενα post θα δεις οτι αρκετα παιδια εχουν προσφερθει για να παραλαβουν παιδια απο διαφορα μερη.δες αν σε βολευει.......

----------


## kalypso

πρόβλημα δεν είναι να έρθω το πρόβλημα είναι να φύγω τουλάχιστον για Χαλκίδα όπου σίγουρα δεν θα υπάρχει συγκοινωνία...για να γυρίσω Πάτρα αυτό και αν είναι αδύνατον...

----------


## Rocinante

Εκτος απο τις προγραματισμενες συναντησεις του Nautilia.gr υπαρχουν και οι εκτακτες. Εδω καπου στις κυκλαδες (νιαου νιαου) οπου συζητηθηκαν διαφορα θεματα οπως η επικειμενη συναντηση μας ,τα θεματα της επικαιροτητας και οι εκπληκτικες τυροκροκετες με μελι  :Very Happy: 

masa nautilias.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και οι έκτακτες συναντήσεις έχουν σίγουρα άλλη γλύκα.
Αλλά επί του προκειμένου η γεύση ήταν μάλλον αλμυρή.

----------


## Leo

Δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα.... επιφυλάσσομαι όμως  :Very Happy: , να με προσέχεις ε?:lol: Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι και οι δυό Τηνιακοί της παρέας απουσιάζουν.
Roi έχεις απόλυτο δίκο..." ότι φέρνει η ώρα δεν φέρνει ο χρόνος ".. τα υπόλοιπα στην συνάντηση.

----------


## Rocinante

> Δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα.... επιφυλάσσομαι όμως , να με προσέχεις ε?:lol: Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι και οι δυό Τηνιακοί της παρέας απουσιάζουν.
> Roi έχεις απόλυτο δίκο..." ότι φέρνει η ώρα δεν φέρνει ο χρόνος ".. τα υπόλοιπα στην συνάντηση.


Εμεις οι Τηνιακοι ξερουμε να κρυβομαστε. Δεν ειδες τον Polykas που ανεβηκε στο καμπαναριο μεταμφιεσμενος σε περιστερι; :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Λοιπον η μερα της συναντησης πλησιαζει το Flyingcat Yaris θ'αναχωρησει απο Πειραια για Ραφηνα περιπου στις 18:00 με 18:30 οσοι επιβατες επιθυμουν να ταξιδεψουν μαζι του απο τις περιοχες Νικαια-Κορυδαλο-Κερατσινι-Πειραιας ας στειλουν π.μ ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε και για οσους θελουν περισσοτερη ασφαλεια εχω και παιδικο καθισματακη πισω :Razz: 
Ενα θα σας πω οτι η μαμα εταιρεια δινει 170χλμ. τελικη και στα δοκιμαστικα του επιασε 175χλμ :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι στη συνάντηση και ένα ακόμα άτομο, από αυτά που έχουν μεγάλη αγάπη στην Ιστορία των Πλοίων.
Επειδή, όμως, ακόμα αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο, αλλά και για να υπάρχει και λίγο suspense θα πούμε τώρα "ένα ακόμα άτομο".

----------


## Leo

Vinman διάβασε τι είπε ο Roi!!!! Και βάλε τα καλά σου έ??? :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Εδω λοιπον αλλη μια εκτακτη συναντηση απο μελη του nautilia χωρις τυροκροκετες :Razz:  που αλλου βεβαια στον κοκκινο, απο την φωτογραφια λειπουν 3 ατομα ακομα αλλα μας τραβηξε την προσοχη η κυρα Ροδανθη :Wink: 
kokkinos.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Vinman διάβασε τι είπε ο Roi!!!! Και βάλε τα καλά σου έ???


Είμαι σε πλήρη ετοιμότητα... :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Θέλω να γράψω δυο λογάκια για αυτόν τον υπέροχο  Forum μέσα απο το οποιό ανταλλάσεις γνώμες - απόψεις - γνώσεις - ιδέες - προβληματισμούς. Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω μέσα απο την καρδιά μου τους Admin kai Mods αυτού του Forum για την παρότρυνση και υποστήριξη που είχα σε ένα σοβαρό μου θέμα. Αλλά και όλα τα μέλη για την ανταλλάγη απόψεων  - γνώσεων - κ.α. Επίσης θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι όσοι περισσότεροι μαζευόμαστε στις εκάστοτε συναντήσεις που γίνονται τόσο πιο όμορφα αφενός περνάμε αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι ανοίγουν πόρτες και δρόμοι στην ζωή σου η μία μετα την άλλη. και όλα αυτά μέσα απο την συζήτηση την γνωριμία οχι μόνο μέσω Chat ή pm αλλά και μέσω των συναντήσεων.
Niko - Leo - Mastrokosta - Azzo. Σας ευχαριστω!!!!

ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΙΝΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ.

mastrovasilis

----------


## mastropanagos

Δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω τελικα να παρευρεθω στη συναντηση λογω κατι εκτακτων υποχρεωσεων...Ισως καποια αλλη φορα με το καλο.. :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

Επειδη βλεπω οτι καποια μελη τωρα τελευταια πειραματιζονται με βραδυνες φωτογραφιες να σας ενημερωσω οτι περιπου την ωρα της συναντησης (και ισως λιγο πριν) θα εχουμε την εξης κινηση πλοιων
Αναχωρησεις:
19:30 Superferry II
Αφιξεις:
22:20 Seajet 2
23:55 Superferry II


Λογικα μεσα στο λιμανι θα εχουμε ακομα το Flyingcat 3 και τον ζωντανο θρυλο Horsa (Penelope a)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Άλλος για το καράβι μας ....*

1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13*.* Stefanos_p
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris
18. Sylver23
19. Asterias
20. iletal1
21.Giorgos D

*Μην* *ξεχνάμε η συνάντηση μας  είναι αυτην την Τετάρτη στην Ραφήνα .....*

----------


## scoufgian

> *¶λλος για το καράβι μας ....*
> 
> 1. Nikos
> 2. Leo
> 3. Mastrovasilis
> 4. Vinman
> 5. Roi Baudoin
> 6.manolis. m
> 7. sunflower
> ...


 στην παρεα μας θα προστεθει και ο φιλος μας ο Κairika.....

----------


## Leo

Τον φίλο καιρικά να παρακλέσουμε να μας κάνει μια πρόβλεψη θα δούμε που θα αγκυροβολήσουμε? :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Τον φίλο καιρικά να παρακλέσουμε να μας κάνει μια πρόβλεψη θα δούμε που θα αγκυροβολήσουμε?


ο φιλος kairika ειπε να παρετε το κτελ και να πατε ραφηνα.μου θελετε και βαρκες................ακου κει δουλειες!!μου θελουν και προγνωσεις με τον αρχιγρουσουζη τον Αντωνη στη παρεα.Και μονο οτι θα ναι ενα και μοναδικο συννεφο πανω απ το κεφαλι μας φτανει.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Και ο Μίλτος Χαλάς στην παρέα μας παρακαλώ.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Nikos*  
_¶λλος για το καράβι μας ....

1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13. Stefanos_p
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris
18. Sylver23
19. Asterias
20. iletal1
21.Giorgos D
22.Kairika_
_23.Μίλτος Χαλάς_
_
Μην ξεχνάμε η συνάντηση μας είναι αυτην την Τετάρτη στην Ραφήνα ....._

----------


## Orion_v

Υπολογιστε και στη δικη μου παρουσια !!!

----------


## scoufgian

_¶λλος για το καράβι μας ...._

_1. Nikos_
_2. Leo_
_3. Mastrovasilis_
_4. Vinman_
_5. Roi Baudoin_
_6.manolis. m_
_7. sunflower_
_8. sonia 24_
_9. emerald_
_10. rocinante_
_11. navigation_
_12. Polykas_
_13. Stefanos_p_
_14. Scoufgian_
_15. Moutsokwstas_
_16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ_
_17. dimitris_
_18. Sylver23_
_19. Asterias_
_20. iletal1_
_21.Giorgos D_
_22.Kairika_
_23.Μίλτος Χαλάς_
_24.Οrion V._

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Λοιπόν Τετάρτη στις 10/09/08 και ώρα 20:00 στο πανόραμα.*
*Ας δώσουν στίγμα για το που ακριβώς είναι οι φίλοι μας οι Ραφηνιώτες.*

----------


## Rocinante

panorama.JPG
Αν υπαρχει καποια αλλαγη (μονοδρομηση) ας μας το πουν οι Ραφηνιωτες

----------


## PiEpsilon

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω κι εγώ, εφόσον το επιτρέψουν οι οικογενειακές/επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Άλλος για το καράβι μας ...._

_1. Nikos_
_2. Leo_
_3. Mastrovasilis_
_4. Vinman_
_5. Roi Baudoin_
_6.manolis. m_
_7. sunflower_
_8. sonia 24_
_9. emerald_
_10. rocinante_
_11. navigation_
_12. Polykas_
_13. Stefanos_p_
_14. Scoufgian_
_15. Moutsokwstas_
_16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ_
_17. dimitris_
_18. Sylver23_
_19. Asterias_
_20. iletal1_
_21.Giorgos D_
_22.Kairika_
_23.Μίλτος Χαλάς_
_24.Οrion V._
_25. piEpsilon_
_26. Strathgos Μετά τις 24:00_

απο την ενημερωση που έχω ενδεχομένος να έχουμε ακόμη 2 με 3 άτομα.



_Σας θυμίζω ότι η συνάντηση μας είναι αύριο στις 20:00 στην Ραφήνα στο ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ._

----------


## El Greco

> _¶λλος για το καράβι μας ...._
> 
> _1. Nikos_
> _2. Leo_
> _3. Mastrovasilis_
> _4. Vinman_
> _5. Roi Baudoin_
> _6.manolis. m_
> _7. sunflower_
> ...


27. El Greco meta tis 21.00

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_¶λλος για το καράβι μας ....

1. Nikos
2. Leo
3. Mastrovasilis
4. Vinman
5. Roi Baudoin
6.manolis. m
7. sunflower
8. sonia 24
9. emerald
10. rocinante
11. navigation
12. Polykas
13. Stefanos_p
14. Scoufgian
15. Moutsokwstas
16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
17. dimitris
18. Sylver23
19. Asterias
20. iletal1
21.Giorgos D
22.Kairika
23.Μίλτος Χαλάς
24.Οrion V.
25. piEpsilon
26. Strathgos_ 
_27. El Greco_
_
απο την ενημερωση που έχω ενδεχομένος να έχουμε ακόμη 2 με 3 άτομα.



Σας θυμίζω ότι η συνάντηση μας είναι αύριο στις 20:00 στην Ραφήνα στο ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ._

----------


## nick60

> _Άλλος για το καράβι μας ...._
> 
> _1. Nikos_
> _2. Leo_
> _3. Mastrovasilis_
> _4. Vinman_
> _5. Roi Baudoin_
> _6.manolis. m_
> _7. sunflower_
> ...


ΕΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ

----------


## xara

Θα ειμαι εν πλω, στο HELLENIC SPIRIT...  :Cool:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Άλλος για το καράβι μας ...._



_1. Nikos_
_2. Leo_
_3. Mastrovasilis_
_4. Vinman_
_5. Roi Baudoin_
_6.manolis. m_
_7. sunflower_
_8. sonia 24_
_9. emerald_
_10. rocinante_
_11. navigation_
_12. Polykas_
_13. Stefanos_p_
_14. Scoufgian_
_15. Moutsokwstas_
_16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ_
_17. dimitris_
_18. Sylver23_
_19. Asterias_
_20. iletal1_
_21.Giorgos D_
_22.Kairika_
_23.Μίλτος Χαλάς_
_24.Οrion V._
_25. piEpsilon_
_26. Strathgos_ 
_27. El Greco_
28. nick60
_απο την ενημερωση που έχω ενδεχομένος να έχουμε ακόμη 2 με 3 άτομα._



_Σας θυμίζω ότι η συνάντηση μας είναι αύριο στις 20:00 στην Ραφήνα στο ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ._

----------


## Leo

Οι πληροφορίες απο την Ραφήνα λένε ότι μάλλον έχει ψύχρα το βράδυ (παραθαλάσσια γάρ και αερικό ....), άρα λοιπόν ας έχουμε κανα μπουφανάκι μαζί μας καλού κακού να μην σπάσουμε κάνα δόντι από το τρ-τρ-τρ   :Razz: . Ισχύει για όλους...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλα να περασετε παιδες.Ενα ποτηρακι και για μας τους μακρινους φιλους. :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλα να περασετε παιδες.Ενα ποτηρακι και για μας τους μακρινους φιλους.


 
φυσικά και θα πιούμε ένα ποτηράκι φίλε nionio   :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> ένα ποτηράκι


Τι???Ενα??:lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Τι???Ενα??:lol:


ΒΑΡΕΛΙ  :Wink:  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Στις 22.00 θα ακούω φωνές... όπως συνήθως.

----------


## vinman

> Στις 22.00 θα ακούω φωνές... όπως συνήθως.


 
 :Very Happy: ............... :Very Happy: 
Ti φωνές??

----------


## ndimitr93

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΛΕΤΖΗΔΩΝ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Ο φίλος sylver23, λόγω υποχρεώσεων μου ανακοίνωσε ότι δεν θα παρευρεθεί στην συνάντηση μας σήμερα.

----------


## Νaval22

Νίκο το μαγαζί είναι αυτό που είχε γίνει και η προηγούμενη συνάντηση η κάποιο άλλο?

----------


## Leo

Στέφανε η συνάντηση ειναι στο πορτοκαλί σημάτακι ενώ η προηγούμενη ήταν κοντά στο πάνω αριστερά κίτρινο με το σημάδι ΙΙ του *χάρτη*

----------


## Νaval22

πρέπει να είναι στο τέρμα της παραλία μετά απο ένα ρέμα που έχει σωστά?

----------


## Leo

Ακριβώς έτσι όπως τα λες.

----------


## nektarios15

Και εγώ μέσα + 1 άτομο, αλλά υπολογίζω 23:30, πιστεύω να σας προλάβω!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μιας και σήμερα είναι η συνάντηση στη Ραφήνα, ας θυμηθούμε ότι φέτος συμπληρώνονται 60 χρόνια από τη στιγμή που η Ραφήνα έγινε λιμάνι πραγματικό.
Διότι, μέχρι το 1948 η Ραφήνα δεν είχε μώλο.
Εκείνη τη χρονιά, το "Κάρυστος" του Τόγια ρυμουλκεί μέχρι τη Ραφήνα το τσιμεντόπλοιο που μέχρι τότε παρέμενε βουλιαγμένο στο Πέραμα.
Και η ιστορία του λιμανιού αρχίζει να ξετυλίγεται σιγά σιγά ....

60 χρόνια, λοιπόν, οργανωμένο λιμάνι Ραφήνας 
(μακέτα της μαθήτριας του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας, Γιολάντας Πρέντζα, για την εργασία της περιβαλλοντικής ομάδας με θέμα "Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας")

60 χρόνια λιμάνι Ραφήνας II.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_¶λλος για το καράβι μας ...._



_1. Nikos_
_2. Leo_
_3. Mastrovasilis_
_4. Vinman_
_5. Roi Baudoin_
_6.manolis. m_
_7. sunflower_
_8. sonia 24_
_9. emerald_
_10. rocinante_
_11. navigation_
_12. Polykas_
_13. Stefanos_p_
_14. Scoufgian_
_15. Moutsokwstas_
_16. ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ_
_17. dimitris_
_18. Sylver23_
_19. Asterias_
_20. iletal1_
_21.Giorgos D_
_22.Kairika_
_23.Μίλτος Χαλάς_
_24.Οrion V._
_25. piEpsilon_
_26. Strathgos_ 
_27. El Greco_
28. nick60
29. nektarios_15 
30. nektarios_15

_Aπο την ενημέρωση που έχω ενδεχομένος να έχουμε ακόμη 2 με 3 άτομα._



_Σας θυμίζω ότι η συνάντηση μας είναι αύριο στις 20:00 στην Ραφήνα στο ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ._

----------


## iletal1

> _¶λλος για το καράβι μας ...._
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Nikos_
> _2. Leo_
> _3. Mastrovasilis_
> _4. Vinman_
> _5. Roi Baudoin_
> ...


Δυστυχώς θα κατέβω από το καράβι γιατί μου έκατσε δουλειά. Είναι από τα απρόοπτα του επαγγέλματος. Καλά να περάσετε και ευελπιστώ σε μια άλλη συναντηση.
ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ  :Sad:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δυστυχώς θα κατέβω από το καράβι γιατί μου έκατσε δουλειά. Είναι από τα απρόοπτα του επαγγέλματος. Καλά να περάσετε και ευελπιστώ σε μια άλλη συναντηση.
> ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ


 
Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση μία άλλη φορά θα χαρούμε να σε γνωρίσουμε απο κοντά.

----------


## kalypso

πιείτε και κανένα ποτηράκι για μας!

----------


## scoufgian

> πιείτε και κανένα ποτηράκι για μας!


μην λες τετοια εσυ γιατι εχουμε και οδηγους στη παρεα......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> πιείτε και κανένα ποτηράκι για μας!


Τελικά θα μεθύσουμε απο τα ποτηράκια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Γραψτε με και μένα στη λίστα, κι αν αλλάξει κάτι θα ενημερώσω....


Τελικά, δυστυχώς, μια άλλη υποχρέωση δε με αφήνει να έρθω, αν και πιστεύω πως θα ειναι καλή συνάντηση....

Στην επόμενη....

----------


## dimitris

Αφιερωμενη στην παρεα της Ραφηνας 10-9-2008 :Wink: 
rafina.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Πως περάσατε;;;

----------


## manolis m.

Katapliktika pragmatika!!! Aperigrapta!! Krima gia autous pou den irthan!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Katapliktika pragmatika!!! Aperigrapta!! Krima gia autous pou den irthan!!


 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  Αυτό τα λέει όλα!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους ήρθατε χτες στην συνάντηση μας, πραγματικά κάθε φορά παίρναμε όλο και καλύτερα.
Χαίρομαι που έχω γνωρίσει όλους εσάς και θα χαρώ στην επόμενη συνάντηση μας να έρθετε όσοι δεν μπορέσατε να παραυρεθείτε. 
Να θυμάστε ότι η παρέα μας είναι πάντα ανοιχτή και φιλόξενη  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους ήρθατε χτες στην συνάντηση μας, πραγματικά κάθε φορά παίρναμε όλο και καλύτερα.
> Χαίρομαι που έχω γνωρίσει όλους εσάς και θα χαρώ στην επόμενη συνάντηση μας να έρθετε όσοι δεν μπορέσατε να παραυρεθείτε. 
> Να θυμάστε ότι η παρέα μας είναι πάντα ανοιχτή και φιλόξενη


 και να συμπληρωσω οτι ειναι η μεγαλύτερη θαλλασινή παρέα και θέλουμε να γίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη. ευχαριστούμε Νίκο για τον υπέροχο αυτό τόπο που δημιούργησες για όλους εμάς.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ήταν ένα πολύ όμορφο βράδυ.
Πόσο όρφο είναι να συναντάς τόσους καλούς νέους φίλους.
Αλλά και να ξαναβλέπεις τους παλιούς που γνώρισες στις προηγούμενες συναντήσεις.
Και δεν ξεχνάμε και το "Superferyy II" που ξεπρόβαλε, ξαφνικά, αρκετά τις 12:00 τα μεσάνυχτα.
Βέβαια, και το "Horsa" έκλεψε καρδιές, και μάλιστα κάποιος γνωστός δεν είχε μάτια παρά μόνο γι' αυτό...

----------


## mastropanagos

Και ας μην ξεχναμε και τους ναυτες του superferry να πλενουν την πηνελοπη.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Υπάρχουνε φωτογραφίες από την συνάντηση? για εμάς που δεν ήρθαμε?

----------


## Rocinante

Ηταν μια καταπληκτικη βραδια. Καποιες κασσανδρες μαλιστα ειχαν προεξωφλησει οτι θα εκανε κρυο. Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω ολους σας για την παρεα αλλα κυριως τους Ραφηνιωτες οικοδεσποτες που αλλωστε κατα καποιο τροπο ηταν αφιερωμενη η συναντηση. Μια αλλη παρατηρηση ηταν οτι ενω φοβομουν για το τμημα που αφορουσε το φαγητο γιατι απο θεα το γνωριζα στην πραγματικοτητα σκασαμε ενω η εξηπηρετιση ηταν ταχυτατη. Κριμα που δεν ειναι κοντα για να γινει το επισημο στεκι μας. 
Τελος θα ηθελα να τονισω οτι δεν συνεβει απολυτως κανενα παρατραγουδο εκτος απο καποιον μυγιαγκηχτο που καταφερε και χαθηκε ενω στο τραπεζι ειχε και πονοκεφαλο.
Κλεινοντας θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω ενα θρυλικο καραβι που για μια ακομα φορα η παρουσια του μου δημιουργησε αισθηματα ευφοριας και μας κρατησε συντροφια οσο ειμασταν εκει.

----------


## dimitris

γκουχου ... γκουχου...:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Αμέσως διαψέυτικες roci, o dimitris κρυολόγησε... βήχει πάλι  :Wink: .

----------


## mastropanagos

Αν και εγω σας προλαβα την ωρα που φευγατε και δεν προλαβα πολλα απο τη συναντηση εμεινα ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστημενος καθως μετα υπηρξε και δευτερο κομματι στη συναντηση,εγω,sylver23,manolis m.,stefanos p.,strathgos,roi baudoin στο miramare με θεα φυσικα superferry 2 και πηνελοπη... :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Αμέσως διαψέυτικες roci, o dimitris κρυολόγησε... βήχει πάλι .


Μα σε αυτον αναφερομουνα φοβοταν οτι θα παθει τιποτα και καθησε μακρυα μου και στο τελος ανθυπεβαλε τον εαυτο του ενω ο Scoufgian που καθησε απεναντι μου (χαρας το κουραγιο του) περασε περιφημα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Αν και εγω σας προλαβα την ωρα που φευγατε και δεν προλαβα πολλα απο τη συναντηση εμεινα ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστημενος καθως μετα υπηρξε και δευτερο κομματι στη συναντηση,εγω,sylver23,manolis m.,stefanos p.,strathgos,roi baudoin στο miramare με θεα φυσικα superferry 2 και πηνελοπη...


Αφού είχατε θέα την πηνελόπη περάσατε καλά. συμφωνείς αντώνη.?

----------


## Rocinante

Ηταν απως το κερασακι στην τουρτα γενικα ολα ηταν υπεροχα

----------


## Νaval22

πάντως πως τα καταφέρατε και σηκωθήκατε να φύγεται όλοι μαζί μου κάνει εντύπωση πρώτη φορά είχαμε ταυτόχρονη ολική αποχώρηση σε συνάντηση,βέβαια για κάποιους υπήρξε και συνέχεια  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Να το σχολιάσω?? Ποιοι συνέχισαν? Το φοιτηταριό (με την καλή έννοια το λέω) :Razz: , η νεολαία. Ε! μα εσείς παληκάρια μου ούτε τις φάγατε ούτε τις μετρήσατε  :Very Happy: . Προσωπικά, που έμεινα από τους τελευταίους και σας είδα όλους, έφθασα σπίτι μου στις 02.00 και στην δουλειά στις 06.00. Δεν παραπονιέμαι ούτε απολογούμαι, απλά απαντώ στην απορία σου Στέφανε (στον πιό πιστό των συναντήσεων πρέπει να το πω αυτό). Από την στιγμή που έφυγε o rocinanate δεν είχαμε ποιον να πειράζουμε  :Wink:  και το διαλύσαμε ησύχως  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## vinman

Παρόλο που με έχετε καλύψει όλοι με τα παραπάνω μηνύματα,θα ήθελα και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να πώ ότι είστε όλοι μια εκπληκτική παρέα...!!!
Χαρηκά πολύ που γνώρισα απο κοντά όλους εσάς και θα μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη χαρά στην επόμενη συνάντηση να γνωρίσω ακόμα περισσότερους!!
Να είστε όλοι καλά και να περνάτε ακόμα καλύτερα!!

----------


## scoufgian

Ηρθε και η σειρα μου να πω δυο λογια.Αρχικα ,να εκφρασω την ευγνωμοσυνη μου ,προς τον Rocinante, που ηταν αψογος κατα την εκει παρουσια του.Μ εξαιρεση οτι ηταν δεμενο, λογω μηχανικης βλαβης, το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ και οτι το SUPERFERRY ,ηρθε με 40 λεπτα καθυστερηση,ολα καλα.Επειτα χαρηκα πολυ, που γνωρισα νεα μελη μας και καταφεραμε και ανταλλαξαμε δυο κουβεντες.Η παρεα ηταν πολυ καλη και ευχαριστη .Το κερασακι στη τουρτα ,ηταν οτι παλι δημιουργηθηκε σε μια γωνια του τραπεζιου, η κλικα της NEL :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,αποντος βεβαια του Leo, ο οποιος δεν μπορει να χωνεψει ακομα οτι ανηκει στις ταξεις της. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Θα "εκπνεύσω" τελευταίος εγώ Γιάννη, μαζί την Π. Χοζοβιώτισσα σε κανένα μήνα και μετά θα σηκώσω άλλη παντιέρα!!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Θα "εκπνεύσω" τελευταίος εγώ Γιάννη, μαζί την Π. Χοζοβιώτισσα σε κανένα μήνα και μετά θα σηκώσω άλλη παντιέρα!!!


κατι μου λεει αγαπητε Leo ,οτι μαλλον η αγαπημενη μας εταιρια ,αρχισε να περνει τη κατηφορα ,απο τη στιγμη που δηλωσες οτι εισαι Nelιτης....μαλλον η δηλωση σου αυτη ειχε αλλα συμφεροντα........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## photinoula2

paidia mollon einai arga na apantiso k elpizo na perasate teleia.....
molis anoiksa to mail mou... ksemparkara proxthes.

----------


## sylver23

αν και δεν προλαβα τους περισσοτερους τουλαχιστον καταφερα να πω ενα γεια σε καποιους.απο οτι ακουω περασατε καλα.ζητω συγνωμη που δεν ηρθα απο νωρις αλλα ειχε γενεθλια ο αδερφος μου κ καναμε τελικα το τραπεζι εκεινη την μερα.το καλο ειναι οτι οπως ειπε ο στεφανος συνεχισαμε για μιρα μαρε κ μετα για βολτα στον αγιο νικολα κ στα γυρω στενα με θεα το λιμανι.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ να έρθω????

Καμιά συνάντηση στο Cadiz παιζει????

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

καμμια νεα συναντηση παιζει να σας γνωρισω και εγω απο κοντα;

----------

